# Help with just tilled garden



## walking dude (May 6, 2008)

spent most of the day yesterday, tilling a freinds garden.........THREE time....it wasnt really taken care of last year, do to a divorce........any hoots........its tilled, and BOY am i paying for it today........heheehe........anyway

question.........its tilled, with nothing plante yet till sunday.........can we sprinkle Seven dust over the soil, and rake it in, to stop the insect problems she has, over the years?

WITHOUT no harm to the plants we plant this weekend?

TIA


----------



## walking dude (May 6, 2008)

ken........SHE, has used sevin before.....it was just yesterday, she noticed alot of small flying insects beiing distrubed by the tilling.........she wanted to know if there was something to knock them down........


----------



## cowgirl (May 6, 2008)

I'll let her borrow my guineas and chickens.


----------



## walking dude (May 6, 2008)

hmmmmmm........never smoked a guinea..........


----------



## cowgirl (May 6, 2008)

They're a lot like pheasant..


----------



## walking dude (May 6, 2008)

with a italian accent?


BWHAHAHAHAHA.............sorry......couldn't help it.........


----------



## cowgirl (May 6, 2008)

Lol.........


----------



## newb (May 6, 2008)

any general insecticide would do, but do make sure that you stick to the carbamate family (Sevin should be fine).  carbamates don't bioacumulate and disperse quickly.  Just make sure you don't turn the tilled soil into a 'chocolate cake' with withe frosting... :)


----------



## geob (May 6, 2008)

I thought Seven Dust was to be sprayed on the plants to remove bugs not the soil.  Might be termites if they are flying around.  Anyway it doesn't effect seeds planted.

geob


----------



## williamzanzinger (May 6, 2008)

Dont forget the olf "flood the whole area with boiling water"trick.


----------

